# 500 watt halogen output?



## FredM (Jan 15, 2006)

Wondering how many 100 watt incan bulbs are equal to a 500 watt floor lamp. The 100 watt incans claim around 1700 lumens.


----------



## StainlessSteel (Jan 15, 2006)

i THINK 500 watts of halogen is around 10,000 lumens


----------



## mattheww50 (Jan 20, 2006)

It is going to depend upon both lamp life and technology.
Generally the shorter the life, the higher the lumens per watt, and some high power Icans (the GE's with HIR) use a special IR reflective coating on the inside to further increase Lumens/watt (by reflecting IR energy back onto the filament instead of radiating it), but your typical 100 watt lamp runs anywhere from about 9 lumens per watt for a long life lamp to perhaps 15 for some halogen lamps with relatively short lives (a few hundred hours or less).

A 500 watt halogen should be good for about 20 lumens per watt, some may be good for a little more, depending upon life expectancy.


----------



## Super Tico (Apr 1, 2010)

bump with video 

http://www.wimp.com/homemadeflashlight/


----------

